

Samsung Galaxy Tab (iPad rival) revealed - nreece
http://galaxytab.samsungmobile.com/

======
barrydahlberg
Does anyone else find an auto-playing video, which makes a loud noise, on
loop, with no pause function, that plays before loading enough to play
smoothly... a little rude?

Also, yay, new tech.

~~~
ufomuffin
hehe yeah, indeed. Also reminded me of that Gantz Graf video from autechre.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyJfHU4GoOQ>

------
mpg33
COOL

